# Another Brit wanting to head to the Land of the Free!



## terryb71 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi!
I am a 36 year old, self employed property developer with a small portfolio of properties. I am also an accredited plumber. My 31 year old wife is an Architectural Technical Administrator with on going in-house training at the practice where she works. She was previously a photographer with ten years experience working for local and regional newspapers. We have a seven month old daughter who we feel would benefit from growing up Stateside. My wife previously lived in Minnesota for three years under an L2 visa - her ex partner was there under an L1 visa, although was made redundant and the two of them returned to the UK immediately after his redundancy. 

After a lot of discussion, we are adamant that America (particularly Florida!)is where we would like to raise our daughter and spend the rest of our lives. Neither of us have any family over there nor have we contacted any companies regarding employment/sponsorship as we are not convinced this would be the right route for us to take. Are there any other routes that we should be looking at? I have read that investment could be an option or starting a second business over there? 

I guess my question is which route would be the right/most appropriate one to take in order to achieve our dreams? I understand that following this years election things could improve and I am also aware that this is not the easy option (Canada or Oz could be easier - but I've been to Oz and it's too far away and there are too many flies!). I also understand this process could take years - and then we could still not be successful! 

Thank you for taking the time to read this - and any advice which you could offer would be most helpful!!

Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You only have to read back a bit through the archives to get a sense for what you could be up against in trying to go any of the investment routes. It depends on how much time and how much money you have to throw at the project. (A common theme in the US, BTW. )

To go the investment route, you'd have to set up a business that does quite a bit better than just providing a living for you and your family - you would have to employ "a few" locals as well. And, as you'll see in many earlier threads, having a university degree (in anything) can be a huge help. Other types of qualifications don't have nearly as much clout.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

terryb71 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to read this - and any advice which you could offer would be most helpful!!


How much capital could you put you're hands on?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard about the wine country green card option where you invest $500K into a winery and you basically get a green card. FatBrit, I'm assuming you're an immigration attorney or at least well versed in US immigration law-- have you heard of anything like this? It sounds bogus but the girl who told me about it is in law school and found out about it at the AILA (?) conference a few years ago


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

*Terry*

I have just joined the ExPat forum this evening, so I am very new and not sure how it really works. However, I am a Brit who has spent the last 10 years in the US, split fairly equally between North Carolina and Upstate New York. I am also a big fan of Florida so I understand your desire to live there.

In response to your questions I am somewhat out of date, having moved 10years ago, but I would offer the following in good faith;

I came here with a firm job offer from a US business on a H1B visa. To qualify it was necessary to demonstrate that my skill set was not readily available in the local labour market. I work in a basic manufacturing industry, but I am in a fairly obscure branch, so this was ok - but I did require sponsership from my employer. On a H1B visa I could only work for my sponser.

I applied for, and recieved a Green Card which took a couple of years. I did not have family with me so I am not sure if they would have been eligable to work or not without direct sponsership.

Upon recieving a Green Card you will be eligable to work for any employer who does not require US citizenship.

Credit was a real issue and a friend has recently moved to the US from Canada who is having the same problems, so I believe that this concern is still true. If you do not have established credit in the US you will not be eligable for a credit card or other purchases like cars etc which may require credit. The major credit reporting agencies seem to have operations in the UK but at the time of my relocation they would not share information. This is important and you need to know what you are getting into, especially with a young family. There is one company that I am aware of with the initials AE who will transfer credit cards internationally very easily - they were wonderful.

My next point is totally speculative, as I do not know what a self employed property developer needs to do. However, if you plan to use your plumbers accreditation make sure that it is valid here and it may change fron state to state. I am a professionally qualified textile engineer, which is recognised selectively here.

Medical insurance is also a big issue, which I know enough about to advise you to check, check and then recheck. If you do not have a sponsering employer, you need to know how to cover your family should there be a medical need, even a GP visit. Without insurance a semi-serious medical issue can be dramatic.

If you plan to seek an employer here it may be prudent to expect a delay of several months before your visa clears, and you also need to understand if the visa will allow your wife to work.

Having said all of the above, I wish you the best of luck and hope that you enjoy Florida. But please check into these points to avoid upset. Perhaps the US Embassey in London can help.

My problem is the reverse of yours. I am looking to return to Yorkshire, but I have not been able to find a cost of living comparison which will help me understand the difference and offer guide as to salary requirements etc.

I will take all the help that I can get.

David


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I've heard about the wine country green card option where you invest $500K into a winery and you basically get a green card. FatBrit, I'm assuming you're an immigration attorney or at least well versed in US immigration law-- have you heard of anything like this? It sounds bogus but the girl who told me about it is in law school and found out about it at the AILA (?) conference a few years ago


Me........an immigration attorney? Never! Whatever gave you that idea?

There's an EB5 immigrant visa @ 2 levels: 0.5M down or 1M down. As an immigrant visa, it gives you a green card on entry. Slightly weird thing here is that it's actually a conditional one and you have to apply to remove conditions after 2 years. Apart from the big issue of proving the cleanliness of the money (and they really go into this!), it's a pretty easy route if you can afford it. Current problem is that is sunsets this Sept (or Oct -- I can't remember) so everyone's waiting to see if Congress resurrects it. Assuming they do, it's a far better bet than an E2 for many people.


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

*Terry*

I responded to your questions, but my response seems to be down the thread. I am a novice here.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

David Gisbourne said:


> I responded to your questions, but my response seems to be down the thread. I am a novice here.


Don't panic! I think it's obvious which poster you were replying to. But if you are worried it isn't, use the quote button.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

David Gisbourne said:


> I came here with a firm job offer from a US business on a H1B visa.


Problem here is that the H1b is now an annual lottery -- a decade ago it wasn't.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi David, you're in my neck of the woods (half the time anyway). I'm originally from North Carolina (now living in Australia). I also lived in Leeds for a year about 10 years ago and had a great time, but it's too cold for my liking on a long-term basis  And as FatBrit said, it's clear that you were responding to the original poster and not my crazy question about the wineries LOL

FatBrit -- so it's not just for wineries? That part seemed odd to me. So, it's basically just an investment visa where if you're willing to throw half a mil into a business in the US, you get an automatic (conditional) green card. What's the condition? Does the business have to still be operational -- or profitable -- two years down the road? 

That makes sense, actually. Otherwise anyone who could get their hands on the money could buy their green card and then just send the money back to a buddy back home who wants to do the same...


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

*Help*

It appears that you and FatBrit have the advantage here. How does this work - some basic guidlines, like which button to press to apply would be good.

Thanks,

David 



Tiffani said:


> Hi David, you're in my neck of the woods (half the time anyway). I'm originally from North Carolina (now living in Australia). I also lived in Leeds for a year about 10 years ago and had a great time, but it's too cold for my liking on a long-term basis  And as FatBrit said, it's clear that you were responding to the original poster and not my crazy question about the wineries LOL
> 
> FatBrit -- so it's not just for wineries? That part seemed odd to me. So, it's basically just an investment visa where if you're willing to throw half a mil into a business in the US, you get an automatic (conditional) green card. What's the condition? Does the business have to still be operational -- or profitable -- two years down the road?
> 
> That makes sense, actually. Otherwise anyone who could get their hands on the money could buy their green card and then just send the money back to a buddy back home who wants to do the same...


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

David Gisbourne said:


> It appears that you and FatBrit have the advantage here.
> 
> David


We've done this before 

don't worry, if you want to quote someone specifically (or even just a piece of their question) hit the "quote" button from the post you want to reply to. When you get to the page that allows you to respond, you'll see the full quote at the top in the QUOTES brackets. if you want to respond to the entire thing, simply write your response at the bottom of the quote. If you want to take out pieces, just delete the unnecessary bits. 

Anyway, just relax  It's not rocket science and it doesn't have to be perfect. People tend to look at the entire thread and not just one response anyway, so the original poster will see your answer about credit issues as well as my silly winery question, and he'll take what he needs from all of them. 
And, remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

David Gisbourne said:


> It appears that you and FatBrit have the advantage here. How does this work - some basic guidlines, like which button to press to apply would be good.


Hi, David, and welcome to the forum! Looks like you're getting the hang of things here.

Like fatbrit says, the problem with the H1B visa these days is that it's horribly over-subscribed and so they have gone to a lottery system. I'm from the Boston area, and there have been many articles in the local papers there recently about how the tourist trade can't get the seasonal staff they need, due to the H1B deadlines and the new lottery aspect to the visa.

As you will see, we get lots of questions about immigration to the US, so please stick around and share your experiences with us!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

